# Best Size Lead



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

I am going on a hunting trip. I will be able to hunt quail, cottontails and jackrabbits. What is the best size lead. Is there a time a place where steel of some size would be better?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

.44 lead balls are a good all around choice


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you're some place that doesn't allow hunting with lead, that's when steel would be a better choice, then go to .50 steel. I've been reading these posts for months and it seems .44 cal lead and/or .50 cal steel are the answers I see over and over for hunting those critters.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

9.5mm and up i would say


----------

